# Tree HDR in field



## kgala0405 (May 27, 2010)

When I went for a hike last night, I was able to capture this.  I thought it turned out really well and thought I would share it with everyone.


----------



## leftypony (May 27, 2010)

very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## astrostu (May 27, 2010)

Gotta say I'm not entirely sold on this.  While I think it actually is a valid case of using HDR (way too many shots in my opinion are HDR'd and don't need it for any technical reason), there are I think 3 issues with this.

1. You did not make use of the entire dynamic range -- the background trees are reasonably bright and I think should be made darker to emphasize the depth.

2. You have the glowing effect around all the tree edges that is an issue in many HDRs.

3. Saturation may be a teensy bit over-done, but that's not really a technical issue.  Also, your subject is dead-center and many would argue that, compositionally, it should not be.  I see that your horizon line is around the rule of thirds, but perhaps it could be cropped, or the original cropped differently, to put the main tree also on a 1/3 line.


----------



## kgala0405 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback.  Everyone does have their own tastes and preferences.  

Since this was HDR I wanted to properly expose the photo, so that is why the tree line is brighter.  

The glowing effect you see along the trees was actually intentionally added in post production, to make it appear as the image was taken at dusk. (not a halo)

I also; toke two versions of this photo.  One version used the rule of thirds and the second was centered.  I preferred the centered image.

Thanks again everyone for your feedback.


----------



## rallysman (Jun 1, 2010)

I like it. The brightness of the trees doesn't matter to me. The depth comes from the height of them. Nice work.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont notice any haloing around the main tree. But there is something very slight going on. As you say your PP. Evening shot accounts for the pinkish clouds. I like the grass. Nice grass color instead of fluorescent yellow. I just wish the main tree stood out more from the background. The bottom half of the tree is just lost to me. Composition wise, Im not bothered about it being in the center. Off to the side if it need some space to throw some type on for a magazine article. Otherwise, its nice where it is. Main subject for sure. For HDR not bad.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2010)

kgala0405 said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. Everyone does have their own tastes and preferences.....


True, though over the thousands of years humans have been doing visual art, it has become obvious that various compositional elements are much more effective than others.

For me the scene begs for a vertical composition so the main subject has greater scale and visual weight than this framing provides. A tighter, square crop would help somewhat here as a dead-on square image frame is much more amenable to a central placement of the main subject.


----------

